# Projects for NNL West '09



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

It's all in the stance.








72 spoke. 








rear 3/4








White donut , rember the 70's? Cut a sun roof and added a landau roof.
This '76 will be done up in candy blue with alot of flake and panels.
:biggrin: 
































Just a litttle stripping , clear ,and polishing and it will hopefully be done for the show. Oh ya, this is my first paint job like this. They should only get better.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

thats sick , how long did it take? what kind of paint did you use?


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 24 2008, 04:28 PM~12519267
> *thats sick , how long did it take? what kind of paint did you use?
> *


Tooooooooooooooo loooooooooonnnnnnnnnnng. Each panel has about 2 to 3 hours of taping and 10 to20 minutes to paint, kind of like the real thing. The paint is all HOK lacquers and I'm trying Dominican Urethane clear ,from Canada.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wow lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

the paint on that lac is damn nice homie!!! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn sick work homie :wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 24 2008, 08:03 PM~12519529
> *damn sick work homie  :wow:  :wow:
> *




X-2


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

sick ass Lac homie cant wait to see what your gonna do to the glasshouse :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Very nice work homie. Can't wait to see it at NNL.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: VERY NICE WORK!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

real nice homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sick paint


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 24 2008, 04:20 PM~12519193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the steering wheel..... nice touch


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Fitting the revell custom cad interior into the johan cad.








Cut 1/4" off bottom of door panels , back set ,and notch tranny tunnel. 








A little triming on the chassis and interior flooring and it fits.
Sory about the fuzz.. :uh:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking real clean homie great work keep pics coming :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Have the silver base and and blue fading done . Know time for laying out the patterns.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

nice eric, good start, ill be watching this one. flake top ?


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

nice masking bro.. :thumbsup: your lines are coming out clean


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 18 2009, 10:27 AM~12739719
> *nice eric, good start, ill be watching this one. flake top ?
> *


Thanks Gary ,hole car has HOK ultra mini flake over silver base. It should really pop with oriental blue laid over it.


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Lookin good


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Tried my hand at finger printing. Here's a few pics on how I did it.

Clamp 2 #11 blades together to cut different length and shape lines.

















Then lay them on at random patterns.









I sprayed down the middle of the trunk and let the color fade out towards the edges.









This is what I got. I think it looks good for a first try. 









Give it a try. :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sweet bro looks killer


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 22 2009, 11:36 PM~12789584
> *sweet bro looks killer
> *


 Thanks lonnie all the pattern should really pop once the final coat of Oriental blue is put down.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That is very cool. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 22 2009, 11:43 PM~12789629
> *That is very cool. Thanks for sharing this with us.
> *


X2 COOL IDEA!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 22 2009, 11:28 PM~12789507
> *Tried my hand at finger printing. Here's a few pics on how I did it.
> 
> Clamp 2 #11 blades together to cut different length and shape lines.
> ...



SUPER NICE!    :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

VERY SWEET


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 23 2009, 01:46 AM~12789642
> *X2 COOL IDEA!!
> *


X3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

looks good


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 23 2009, 01:27 PM~12793774
> *looks good
> *


X-2............. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GOING TO START CUTTING TAPE IN A FEW ! THANKS FOR THE TIP !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 23 2009, 09:45 PM~12798163
> *GOING  TO  START  CUTTING  TAPE  IN  A  FEW  !  THANKS  FOR THE  TIP !
> *


Same here. I just picked up some real, real small shit. but it could still be cut in half. :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 23 2009, 09:47 PM~12798183
> *Same here.  I just picked up some real, real small shit. but it could still be cut in half. :biggrin:
> *


I tried the .010 masking tap . It's a little difficult to get tight radius's . I found that the 2 blade method was easier because you can cut the radius's and shaps you want and when you pull it off the cutting board it holds it shape and you and find tune the shape when you apply it to the body.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Just finished the finger printing tonight. After 5 1/2 hours of cutting and tapping and 10 minute of spraying ,it's done. Now just 3 different shades of scallops ,candy , and clear coat and it will be completely done.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, looks great...Thanks for the tip


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks realy good


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Finished the first panels tonight. I tried cob webbing . Next time I'll use a spary gun instead of an airbrush. Tomorrow I'll wet sand the edges and do a few coats of clear before doing the next panel.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DAMN, THATS VERY TIGHT :0


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 31 2009, 02:46 AM~12865383
> *Finished the first panels tonight. I tried cob webbing . Next time I'll use a spary gun instead of an airbrush. Tomorrow I'll wet sand the edges and do a few coats of clear before doing the next panel.
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MASTERPIECESMCC, BigPoppa, truscale, ptman2002


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 31 2009, 02:46 AM~12865383
> *Finished the first panels tonight. I tried cob webbing . Next time I'll use a spary gun instead of an airbrush. Tomorrow I'll wet sand the edges and do a few coats of clear before doing the next panel.
> 
> 
> ...


nice,nice,nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

love it! Very classic lowrider style


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 31 2009, 09:44 AM~12866286
> *love it!  Very classic lowrider style
> *


2x


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

SUPER FIRME! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MASTERPIECESMCC, jevries, gseeds


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 31 2009, 05:46 AM~12865383
> *Finished the first panels tonight. I tried cob webbing . Next time I'll use a spary gun instead of an airbrush. Tomorrow I'll wet sand the edges and do a few coats of clear before doing the next panel.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good man!! the finger print trick works nice, i really like the rocker panels, nice job !!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That's super tight!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Hi to all the readers. :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 31 2009, 10:12 AM~12866459
> *That's super tight!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Hi to all the readers. :wave:  :wave:
> *


whatup homie


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 31 2009, 05:55 PM~12869344
> *    very nice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2+10


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Looks good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

very nice clean color :cheesy:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Finished the last panel, just a little wet sanding and some clear , then candy oriental blue.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 3 2009, 11:40 PM~12900972
> *Finished the last panel, just a little wet sanding and some clear , then candy oriental blue.
> 
> 
> ...



*THAT'S A MASTERPIECE*


SICK ERIC ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Feb 4 2009, 12:56 AM~12901118
> *THAT'S A MASTERPIECE
> SICK ERIC ! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 3 2009, 11:40 PM~12900972
> *Finished the last panel, just a little wet sanding and some clear , then candy oriental blue.
> 
> 
> ...


W :0 W!! THATS VERY NICE!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Paint is really nice....keep us posted on the progress, can't wait to see this one done.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats sik bro. can't wait to see it at NNL.


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

seen the car in person some sick ass work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Feb 4 2009, 02:56 AM~12901118
> *THAT'S A MASTERPIECE
> SICK ERIC ! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


now thats looking good brother !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

WOW!!!! :0 :0 Eric it looks pimp!!!!!!!!!!!! and THANK YOU again for the hook up on the steering wheel i went to pegasus and got the steering wheel set from detail master and the paint for the car so ill have some pics of where i am soon!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Finished the paint work tonight. Now for a little bare metal , more clear , polishing and it's DONE. There's a few things that didn't come out exactly like I wanted but for my second paint job like this I can't complain. 
Also tried the trick Armondo showed ,for silver leafing with bare metal , with the engine turn design.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 7 2009, 01:38 AM~12932694
> *Finished the paint work tonight. Now for a little bare metal , more clear , polishing and it's DONE. There's a few things that didn't come out exactly like I wanted but for my second paint job like this I can't complain.
> Also tried the trick Armondo showed ,for silver leafing with bare metal , with the engine turn design.
> 
> ...



beautiful homie that thing came out nice


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice work eric car is beautiful uffin:  :worship:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 7 2009, 12:38 AM~12932694
> *Finished the paint work tonight. Now for a little bare metal , more clear , polishing and it's DONE. There's a few things that didn't come out exactly like I wanted but for my second paint job like this I can't complain.
> Also tried the trick Armondo showed ,for silver leafing with bare metal , with the engine turn design.
> 
> ...


Stunning paintjob!! Can't wait to see that ride finished! :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. These last two projects has really got my mind going through paint designs. Stay turned. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 7 2009, 03:24 AM~12932921
> *Thanks guys. These last two projects has really got my mind going through paint designs. Stay turned. :biggrin:
> *


HEY YEA ! THE CAPRICE IS NICE !CAN'T WAIT TO WHAT ELSE YOU PAINT UP !


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

good work homie. looks sick


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 7 2009, 12:38 AM~12932694
> *Finished the paint work tonight. Now for a little bare metal , more clear , polishing and it's DONE. There's a few things that didn't come out exactly like I wanted but for my second paint job like this I can't complain.
> Also tried the trick Armondo showed ,for silver leafing with bare metal , with the engine turn design.
> 
> ...



*WOW*

 :around:  :around:  :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Feb 7 2009, 10:38 AM~12934209
> *WOW
> 
> :around:    :around:    :thumbsup:
> *


YEP YEP!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*that paint is badass* :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Feb 7 2009, 11:34 PM~12935973
> *that paint is badass :thumbsup:
> *


X-2 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 23 2009, 01:28 AM~12789507
> *Tried my hand at finger printing. Here's a few pics on how I did it.
> 
> Clamp 2 #11 blades together to cut different length and shape lines.
> ...


JUST WANTED TO SAY I TRIED THIS OUT THIS PAST WEEK ! GREAT TIP ON THE DOUBLEING UP OF THE #11 BLADES ! 

WHAT I DID WAS TAKE MY MODEL KNIFE APART A CUT OFF WHEEL AND ENLARGED THE BLADE HOLDER TO HOLD 2 #11 BLADES ! THAT WAY TO THEY ARE EASIER TO CONTROL ! 

I LOVE THE THICKNESS IT MAKE THE LINE AND THEY STAY EVEN ! I USE TO TRY TO JUST EDGE IT OUT WITH A RULER BUT ITS HARD TO KEEP IT EVEN ! NOT NO MORE THANKS ! 

I ALSO TOOK 2 BOX KNIFES , A POP CYCLE STICK AND SOME TAPE AND MADE ANOTHER CUT THAT GIVES ME A WIDER TAPE LINE TO USE ! 

THIS TIP HERE IS 1 THAT I WILL PUT TO GREAT USE ! ITS EASIER! AND CLEANER THEN WHAT I WAS DOING BEFORE !


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 7 2009, 12:38 AM~12932694
> *Finished the paint work tonight. Now for a little bare metal , more clear , polishing and it's DONE. There's a few things that didn't come out exactly like I wanted but for my second paint job like this I can't complain.
> Also tried the trick Armondo showed ,for silver leafing with bare metal , with the engine turn design.
> 
> ...


damm bro that came out clean 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2009, 06:16 PM~12964331
> *JUST  WANTED  TO  SAY  I  TRIED  THIS  OUT  THIS  PAST  WEEK !  GREAT  TIP  ON THE  DOUBLEING  UP  OF THE  #11  BLADES !
> 
> WHAT  I  DID  WAS  TAKE  MY  MODEL KNIFE  APART  A  CUT  OFF  WHEEL  AND  ENLARGED  THE  BLADE  HOLDER  TO  HOLD  2 #11 BLADES !  THAT  WAY  TO  THEY  ARE  EASIER  TO  CONTROL  !
> ...


Minidreams Inc. and truscale, you guys are really takin the paint up a big notch!! great jobs both of you, wish i could be there at the nnl to see them ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 10 2009, 05:43 PM~12964544
> *Minidreams Inc. and truscale, you guys are really takin the paint up a big notch!! great jobs both of you, wish i could be there at the nnl to see them ! :biggrin:
> *


LOL ! I'VE ALWAYS DONE WILD ASS SHIT BUT LACKED THE CLEANLY NESS THAT OTHERS PUT OUT ! I KNOW I HAVE AREAS OF GROWTH IN THE HOBBY SO WHEN I SEE SOMETHING THAT I CAN CHANGE I TRY TO ! I NEED TO LEARN THE MURAL WORK LIKE MY BROTHER BIGGS BE PUTTING OUT AND SOME OF YOUR TIPS ASWELLS ! LIKE I SAIDE BEFORE BAD SEED'S YOUR WORK HAS ALWAYS BEEN 1 OF MY REACHABLE GOALS ! BUT YOU KNOW ASWELL AS I THAT YOU CAN'T REACH YOUR GOALS UNLESS YOU START CLIMBING !


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2009, 07:06 PM~12964762
> *LOL !    I'VE  ALWAYS  DONE  WILD  ASS  SHIT      BUT  LACKED  THE  CLEANLY NESS   THAT  OTHERS  PUT  OUT !  I  KNOW  I  HAVE  AREAS  OF  GROWTH  IN THE  HOBBY  SO  WHEN I  SEE  SOMETHING  THAT  I  CAN  CHANGE  I  TRY  TO !  I  NEED  TO  LEARN  THE  MURAL  WORK  LIKE  MY  BROTHER  BIGGS  BE  PUTTING  OUT  AND  SOME  OF  YOUR  TIPS  ASWELLS  !  LIKE  I  SAIDE  BEFORE BAD SEED'S    YOUR  WORK  HAS  ALWAYS  BEEN    1  OF  MY    REACHABLE  GOALS  !  BUT  YOU  KNOW  ASWELL AS I  THAT    YOU  CAN'T  REACH  YOUR  GOALS  UNLESS  YOU  START  CLIMBING !
> *


theres is no wild ass shit with out the cleanly ness,with out it, it's just a mess.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 10 2009, 04:31 PM~12964996
> *theres is no wild ass shit with out the cleanly ness,with out it, it's just a mess.
> *


 Thanks Mini and Gary for the comments, they mean alot. This forum on lil is what has got my mind going on ways to come out with new techniques and ideas for advancing my modeling and if I can help someone else that's good to. I've met alot of good people on here and have learned new techniques my self. With the top modelers useing lil like Armondo Floris, Gary Seeds, and Anthony Rios, we can all learn to be better modelers. 
O-yea one more thing , to the three amigo's I've mentioned and everyone else out there, once I get all my techniques iron out and set out to do the baddest show stopping lowrider model anyone has ever seen.

IT WILL BE OVER FOR ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 10 2009, 09:37 PM~12966726
> *Thanks Mini and Gary for the comments, they mean alot. This forum on lil is what has got my mind going on ways to come out with new techniques and ideas for advancing my modeling and if I can help someone else that's good to. I've met alot of good people on here and have learned new techniques my self. With the top modelers useing lil like Armondo Floris, Gary Seeds, and Anthony Rios, we can all learn to be better modelers.
> O-yea one more thing , to the three amigo's I've mentioned and everyone else out there, once I get all my techniques iron out and set out to do the baddest show stopping lowrider model anyone has ever seen.
> 
> ...


YOU BETTER WATCH WHAT YOU SAY TRU , STREET AND UNDEAD WILL CALL YOU OUT ! :0


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2009, 06:54 PM~12966889
> *YOU  BETTER  WATCH  WHAT    YOU  SAY  TRU  ,   STREET  AND  UNDEAD    WILL  CALL YOU  OUT  !  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2009, 08:54 PM~12966889
> *YOU  BETTER  WATCH  WHAT    YOU  SAY  TRU  ,  STREET  AND  UNDEAD    WILL  CALL YOU  OUT  !  :0
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA!! VERY TRUE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 10 2009, 07:37 PM~12966726
> *Thanks Mini and Gary for the comments, they mean alot. This forum on lil is what has got my mind going on ways to come out with new techniques and ideas for advancing my modeling and if I can help someone else that's good to. I've met alot of good people on here and have learned new techniques my self. With the top modelers useing lil like Armondo Floris, Gary Seeds, and Anthony Rios, we can all learn to be better modelers.
> O-yea one more thing , to the three amigo's I've mentioned and everyone else out there, once I get all my techniques iron out and set out to do the baddest show stopping lowrider model anyone has ever seen.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the complement homie, but it's too bad that I will retire from competeing. 2010 will be my last tour of duty, but not for building I will still hit all the shows but only for display, most of my time will be doing how to's for the magazine's and still building for Jada, Dub, Muscle machine, ETC. It will also be filled with teaching all the homie's that wan't to learn everything I have to offer as a builder. I will have the workshop up and running by then with a major meeting once a month and once every week just to kick back relax, drink, eat have fun and build. It's almost that time to pass the torch. I had a good run.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 10 2009, 09:35 PM~12967327
> *Thanks for the complement homie, but it's too bad that I will retire from competeing.  2010 will be my last tour of duty, but not for building I will still hit all the shows but only for display, most of my time will be doing how to's for the magazine's and still building for Jada, Dub, Muscle machine, ETC.  It will also be filled with teaching all the homie's that wan't to learn everything I have to offer as a builder. I will have the workshop up and running by then with a major meeting once a month and once every week just to kick back relax, drink, eat have fun and build. It's almost that time to pass the torch. I had a good run.
> *


AMEN TEACHER!! I HAVE BEEN ONE OF MANY TO SEE YOUR WORK FIRST HAND AND TO SHARE IDEAS WITH! YOU ARE A GREAT BUILDER AND PERSON TO BE AROUND! I KNOW THIS, IT WILL BE AND ALWAYS BEEN A HONOR TO BUILD-LEARN-COMPETE-AND TRAVEL WITH YOU BIGGS!! YOU ARE TRUE BUILDER AND HOBBIEST! SO I CAN PROUDLY SAY TO YOU! "MASTER BUILDER" THANK YOU BIGG BRO!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, Even though I am still new round here, I know that when I make my move back to Cali for good... Keep a chari empty for me at your house Mr. Biggs. It would be an honor to learn from you. I will have to take a trip with Mr. 1/16th and CHR1S619. Oh and Darkside Customs too. Can't leave anyone out.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

what what >

Yes as we come into our own we will have the grace to learn and challenge our -self with the works that you have shared with us all ! i hope to 1 day attend 1 of them meeting at the CHOP SHOP !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2009, 08:49 PM~12967504
> *what  what >
> 
> Yes  as  we  come  into  our  own  we  will  have  the  grace  to  learn  and  challenge  our -self  with the  works  that    you  have  shared  with  us  all !  i  hope  to  1  day  attend  1  of them  meeting  at  the  CHOP  SHOP !
> *


Bos82 and Mini there will always be a seat for you guy's and any other builder/member that ever decide to come down. We don't turn away anyone. And santago, thank you.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 10 2009, 08:59 PM~12967589
> *Bos82 and Mini there will always be a seat for you guy's and any other builder/member that ever decide to come down. We don't turn away anyone. And santago, thank you.
> *


sounds good bro. I will bring the brews.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 10 2009, 10:59 PM~12967589
> *Bos82 and Mini there will always be a seat for you guy's and any other builder/member that ever decide to come down. We don't turn away anyone. And santago, thank you.
> *



*CAN I BRING MY CLOCK ?*


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

the fridge will be full of brew, so no need to bring any brew. and Mini if you bring that clock I will be the first to throw it out in the back yard and let nuke have his way whit it. When you are here it will be relaxing time only, no rushing. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 10 2009, 09:10 PM~12967805
> *the fridge will be full of brew, so no need to bring any brew. and Mini if you bring that clock I will be the first to throw it out in the back yard and let nuke have his way whit it.  When you are here it will be relaxing time only, no rushing. :biggrin:
> *


well then I will bring extra pen and paper for the notes I will be takin the entire time. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 10 2009, 08:10 PM~12967805
> *the fridge will be full of brew, so no need to bring any brew. and Mini if you bring that clock I will be the first to throw it out in the back yard and let nuke have his way whit it.  When you are here it will be relaxing time only, no rushing. :biggrin:
> *



WELL SAID BIG BRO! I HAVE GOT TO SIT IN 1 OF THOSE SEATS AT YOUR HOUSE NEXT TO YOU....YOU GOT SOME AMAZING,OUTSTANDING SKILLZ BRO1 THANX FOR BEING AN INSPIRATION ON ALOT OF US BUILDERS!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 10 2009, 09:15 PM~12967902
> *WELL SAID BIG BRO! I HAVE GOT TO SIT IN 1 OF THOSE SEATS AT YOUR HOUSE NEXT TO YOU....YOU GOT SOME AMAZING,OUTSTANDING SKILLZ BRO1 THANX FOR BEING AN INSPIRATION ON ALOT OF US BUILDERS!
> *


Thanks My brother.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Almost finished. Glowing in the display cast.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 14 2009, 11:48 AM~13002072
> *Almost finished. Glowing in the display cast.
> 
> 
> ...


*C L E A N*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 7 2009, 12:38 AM~12932694
> *Finished the paint work tonight. Now for a little bare metal , more clear , polishing and it's DONE. There's a few things that didn't come out exactly like I wanted but for my second paint job like this I can't complain.
> Also tried the trick Armondo showed ,for silver leafing with bare metal , with the engine turn design.
> 
> ...


hey man looking good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats some crazy shit right there :0 :0 :0


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Damb Eric this car looks clean and i love your wheels!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

That ride is bad to the bone brother. Can't wait to see it in person at the Nnl. :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 14 2009, 11:48 AM~13002072
> *Almost finished. Glowing in the display cast.
> 
> 
> ...


Work like that makes me jealous!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Sprayed the final clear on the Caddy today. Let it set for a week then sand ,polish, and is done. This was a fun build and I learned alot on how to paint this style. Which was one of the reasons I did it and to get back to building.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

wow god dammm :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Made the headliner for the glasshouse today. Here's how I did it.

Layed masking tap inside being careful not to wrinkle the edges. Then cut out the window openings from the out side and once that's done do your final timing on the inside.








Then carefully pull the tape off using tweezers. 








The material I used is doll house carpet and I attach it with carpet tape.
















Lay strips of carpet tape on the carpet then put the masking tape pattern down. then use a #11 to cut around the pattern.
















Now the interior is complete.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Headliner looks good. And thanks for the how to.
Also paint on the Caddy looks great.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Clean job!! Thanks for tip! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Feb 16 2009, 12:58 AM~13014351
> *Headliner looks good. And thanks for the how to.
> Also paint on the Caddy looks great.
> *


 yes it does ! And i for 1 really glad you joined up on LIL ! we need more builders welling to step up and teach us all some tricks ! i get a kick out of watching a builder grow spacial if its off a tip i shared ! You have already helped give me ideas that in returned help me to do my lastest HOW-TO to help other builds ! PLEASE DONT CHANGE YOUR OUT LOOK ON SHARING ! SOME OF US REALLY ARE TAKING IN WHAT IS BEING OFFERED !


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2009, 11:06 PM~13014416
> *yes  it  does !  And  i  for  1  really  glad  you  joined up  on LIL  !  we  need  more  builders  welling    to  step  up  and  teach  us  all  some tricks !  i  get  a  kick  out  of  watching  a builder  grow  spacial  if  its  off  a  tip  i  shared ! You  have  already  helped  give  me  ideas  that  in  returned  help  me  to do  my  lastest  HOW-TO  to  help  other  builds !  PLEASE  DONT  CHANGE  YOUR  OUT  LOOK  ON  SHARING  !  SOME OF  US REALLY  ARE  TAKING  IN  WHAT  IS  BEING  OFFERED !
> *


Thanks Mini, like I've sad before you can't learn if your not taught and don't say you can't do it if you never tried. :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2009, 11:06 PM~13014416
> *yes  it  does !  And  i  for  1  really  glad  you  joined up  on LIL  !  we  need  more  builders  welling    to  step  up  and  teach  us  all  some tricks !  i  get  a  kick  out  of  watching  a builder  grow  spacial  if  its  off  a  tip  i  shared ! You  have  already  helped  give  me  ideas  that  in  returned  help  me  to do  my  lastest  HOW-TO  to  help  other  builds !  PLEASE  DONT  CHANGE  YOUR  OUT  LOOK  ON  SHARING  !  SOME OF  US REALLY  ARE  TAKING  IN  WHAT  IS  BEING  OFFERED !
> *


x2

nice build....can't wait to see it soon


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

caprice and caddy r both lookin good eric keep up the great work


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Finished polishing the cad today. There's a few flaws , but like I've said before, for the first paint job like this I can't complain. I'll post pics of both cars , finished before the nnl west ,once there completed.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 16 2009, 02:06 AM~13014416
> *yes  it  does !  And  i  for  1  really  glad  you  joined up  on LIL  !  we  need  more  builders  welling    to  step  up  and  teach  us  all  some tricks !  i  get  a  kick  out  of  watching  a builder  grow  spacial  if  its  off  a  tip  i  shared ! You  have  already  helped  give  me  ideas  that  in  returned  help  me  to do  my  lastest  HOW-TO  to  help  other  builds !   PLEASE  DONT  CHANGE  YOUR  OUT  LOOK  ON  SHARING  !  SOME OF  US REALLY  ARE  TAKING  IN  WHAT  IS  BEING  OFFERED !
> *




 love the how to's


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Finished the wheels for the Caddy tonight. These are my new rim design with my offset knock off in left and right sides.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DANG! Some really nice build right there :0


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 28 2009, 02:07 AM~13136185
> *Finished the wheels for the Caddy tonight. These are my new rim design with my offset knock off in left and right sides.
> 
> 
> ...


Those knock offs are bad ass!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

thats pretty frickin good :thumbsup: paint job for just your 2nd try :biggrin: 
good work !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 28 2009, 02:07 AM~13136185
> *Finished the wheels for the Caddy tonight. These are my new rim design with my offset knock off in left and right sides.
> 
> 
> ...


Those wheels are sexy as hell!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 28 2009, 11:28 AM~13137112
> *Those wheels are sexy as hell!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS THE TUREST LOOKING SET OF PHOTO ETCH WIRES I HAVE EVER SEEN ! 

CAN WE GET INFO ON THESE PLEASE ! 


AND YOU TURNED OUT SOME BAD ASS 2 PRONG TRU ! MAN THESE WHEELS ARE BAD ASS !


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 28 2009, 09:37 AM~13137152
> *THATS THE  TUREST  LOOKING  SET  OF  PHOTO ETCH  WIRES  I  HAVE  EVER SEEN !
> 
> CAN  WE  GET    INFO  ON THESE  PLEASE !
> ...


 Thanks Mini . What would you like to know about the wheels?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

do they still run 250 to be polished and such?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 28 2009, 02:07 AM~13136185
> *Finished the wheels for the Caddy tonight. These are my new rim design with my offset knock off in left and right sides.
> 
> 
> ...



those wheels are sick, can't wait to get my hands on a few sets...... :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 28 2009, 12:10 PM~13138126
> *do they still run 250 to be polished and such?
> *


 $250.00 is what they run as you see them tires and everything. You choose the style of knockoff. 

The only thing is I'm out of 100 spokes, so if you have a detail master 100 spoke wheel set, that would save you $30.00 on the price .

I'm getting close to having my own spokes made. They will be 100 spoke straight, 72 spoke straight ,72 spoke gross, and 40 spoke skylark style, which are basicaly the same as old truspokes.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 28 2009, 12:27 PM~13138233
> *$250.00 is what they run as you see them tires and everything. You choose the style of knockoff.
> 
> The only thing is I'm out of 100 spokes, so if you have a  detail master 100 spoke wheel set, that would save you $30.00 on the price .
> ...



nice, have Herb Deeks DAyton and Crosslaced spokes, but Detail master wires hard to find right now.....

keep us posted if you get wires made.....

meet you at NNL next weekend


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Killer Rims Eric. Can wait for the knocks. 


don v


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 28 2009, 04:07 AM~13136185
> *Finished the wheels for the Caddy tonight. These are my new rim design with my offset knock off in left and right sides.
> 
> 
> ...


 Love them to freakin death


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 14 2009, 01:48 PM~13002072
> *Almost finished. Glowing in the display cast.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my Lord! :0 :0 That is _niiiiiiiiice_!!!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 28 2009, 02:07 AM~13136185
> *Finished the wheels for the Caddy tonight. These are my new rim design with my offset knock off in left and right sides.
> 
> 
> ...


is it wrong for me to hat you for making these rims look so good. just joking the rims are badass :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Eric
Got the Knock offs 

Thanks


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

DONE


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Cad and Caprice are done , ready for the NNL.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Went to the NNL West today. It was nice meeting all of the people I've been seeing and talking to on lil. Here's some pics from the show.


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

those pimped out Renwals are the fucking shit i got the red and black one been trying to find em little by little


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

caddy and caprice came out sick TRUSCALE..love that shit.. :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

That's all . hope you enjoy, who ever didn't make it this year Armondo , Gary , David, along with all the other MASTERPIECES MCC, you'll have to make it next year. Nice meeting you Jay , you have some super nice 60's style customs.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

THANX a lot for the pics!! Enjoyed it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 8 2009, 01:28 AM~13214086
> *THANX a lot for the pics!! Enjoyed it! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x-100.Seems like ALL the great shows are on the wrong coast...errr....left coast...LOL.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks for the pics and nice meeting you. I'll be putting thses wheels to good use....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 7 2009, 10:45 PM~13213375
> *
> 
> 
> ...



eric your builds trully are masterpiecies hats off to you it was good to meet you and talk for a little while i will put those 2 sets of k/o i got from you to work soon outstanding work bro


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Eric, thanks for the pics, we'll definitely try to make it next year. I'm digging this 64, Old Skool 60's style.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Mar 9 2009, 01:51 AM~13222196
> *
> 
> 
> ...



it wa nice the top had nice fades all around


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELL I MADE TO THE SHOW AND THE FRAME CAME OUT PERFECT


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 9 2009, 12:56 AM~13222221
> *WELL I MADE OT THE SHOW AND THE FRAME CAME OUT PERFECT
> 
> 
> ...



That shit is comin out sick man!!!! :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 9 2009, 02:05 AM~13222244
> *That shit is comin out sick man!!!! :0
> *



it has amazing detail up close looks great santiago cant wait to see it completed


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THANK YOU BRO!! IT WAS GREAT TO MEET UP WITH ALL OF YOU AT THE SHOW AND KICK IT!! I AM GOING TO SLEEP FOR ABOUT 24 HOURS TO RECOUPE AND I'LL BE BACK ON THE PREPPING JOB TO FINISH IT FOR JERSEY


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 9 2009, 01:31 AM~13222292
> *THANK YOU BRO!! IT WAS GREAT TO MEET UP WITH ALL OF YOU AT THE SHOW AND KICK IT!! I AM GOING TO SLEEP FOR ABOUT 24 HOURS TO RECOUPE AND I'LL BE BACK ON THE PREPPING JOB TO FINISH IT FOR JERSEY
> *


Sounds good man. Better get some more warm clothes. hehe. I wanna see that car out here in AZ homie. Or I might have to go back to s.d. to see it if thats what it takes.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 9 2009, 01:24 AM~13222282
> *it has amazing detail up close looks great santiago cant wait to see it completed
> *


Oh i am sure it did look great. I saw the car with no engine and just primered and couldn't believe it. Santiago has some great skills and I cannot wait to learn from him once I move back to Cali. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 9 2009, 01:05 AM~13222244
> *That shit is comin out sick man!!!! :0
> *


X2!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THANKS GUY'S!! I HAVE IT IN MY DISPLAY CASE AND I HAVE TO FINISH THE BODY WORK AND GET IT CHERRYED OUT FOR PAINT


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 9 2009, 03:56 AM~13222221
> *WELL I MADE OT THE SHOW AND THE FRAME CAME OUT PERFECT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 came out sick!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THANKS BRO!! CAN'T WAIT TO FINISH IT


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN BRO!! THAT FRAME TURNED OUT REALLY BAD ASS!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 6 2009, 04:13 AM~13198695
> *DONE
> 
> 
> ...


Man that beitch as federal! Keep'em comin'!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats homie!

http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/default.aspx?c=a&id=1232


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 nice


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:0 GREAT :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Mar 10 2009, 01:07 PM~13236352
> *Congrats homie!
> 
> http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/default.aspx?c=a&id=1232
> ...


Damn, beat me to it!! Congrats on a well-deserved top picture!!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. Funny thing is , I was googling NNL West 09 pictures last night and couldn't really find anything Then decided to check out Scaleautomag.com and HLOY SHIT that's my model. Pretty cool for a came back suprise. Like I've stated a few times , this is the first model I've finished in over twenty years. The model I'm doing next is a custom Ford that will have full engine and under carriage detail as well as body and interior.


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

OMG !!! Both are badass !!!! :cheesy: I know i said in another tread that i prefer the caprice best, but that was before seeing close pics of the Caddy ! They're both masterpieces !!!! :worship: 

Thanks for sharing the tips Bro !


----------

